# Forgeworld Releases 2012-11-23



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

*LEGION CHAMPION AND MASTER OF SIGNAL*



















> Ranked below the Praetors, who command the massed ranks of the Legiones Astartes into battle, is a substantial cadre of battle commanders and officers who control and co-ordinate hundreds of thousands of Space Marines across a given conflict. Commonly referred to as Centurions, more specialised officers and ranks are also included under this level in the chain of command. The Legion Champion and Master of Signal are two such commanders; both ranked equally but with very different battlefield roles.
> 
> A Legion Champion’s sworn task is to hunt down and slay the commanders and heroes of an enemy force in single combat. Armed with the finest weapons available, these deadly fighters embody the honour of their Legion.
> 
> ...


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_CHAMPION_AND_MASTER_OF_SIGNAL.html

*LEGION MKII ASSAULT SQUAD*



















> Complete resin kit containing 5 Assault Marines in MK II 'Crusade' pattern power armour armed with Umbra pattern Bolt pistols and Chainswords. Models designed by Phil Stucinskas.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKII_ASSAULT_SQUAD.html

*HEAVY BOLTER SET*



















> Resin upgrade set containing 5 Heavy bolters with additional ammo drums and an optional scanner attachment. Models designed by Will Hayes. Figures shown in some images for illustration purposes only.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/HEAVY_BOLTER_SET.html

*VOLKITE CALIVER SET*



















> Resin upgrade set containing 10 Volkite Calivers. Models designed by Will Hayes. Figures shown in some images for illustration purposes only.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/VOLKITE_CALIVER_SET.html

*VOLKITE CHARGER SET*











> A resin upgrade set containing 10 Volkite Chargers. Models designed by Will Hayes.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/VOLKITE_CHARGER_SET.html

*AUTOCANNON SET*



















> Resin upgrade set containing 5 Autocannons with ammo feeds and an optional scanner attachment. Models designed by Will Hayes.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/AUTOCANNON_SET.html


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nice find. Looks like they're still setting them up as you missed these.... 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/VOLKITE_CHARGER_SET.html










Going by the name... Tesla type weapons maybe?


Edit: Oh no.. beat me by a few seconds there. lol.

Edit 2: more to come by the looks of it... Autocannon set page being prepared

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/AUTOCANNON_SET.html


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Autocannons are sooooo nice.

Edit: Think I'm going to get Calivers for a Mk IV support squad and some autocannons for a Mk II or Mk III heavy support squad.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Other than the autocannons, which are pretty sweet, this bunch screams seven shades of meh to me

Not a fan of the rules for volkite weapons which may be a bias, but compared to the last few "character" releases like the apothecary and praetorian this pair just isn't there


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Volkite weapons ain't bad, they can wound Marines easily enough and force the saves on them and if they fail they have to take another, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

5 Autocannons for £12?!

Oh Forgeworld, when will GW take a leaf out of your book?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

That Master of Signal ... reminds me of an old RT era metal marine model. Almost the same posture, but the old one was a Mk VI and had no Nuncio of course.

And the hell I've been waiting for those sweet autocannons :gimmefive:


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Other than the autocannons, which are pretty sweet, this bunch screams seven shades of meh to me
> 
> Not a fan of the rules for volkite weapons which may be a bias, but compared to the last few "character" releases like the apothecary and praetorian this pair just isn't there


Funny how taste can be sometimes. I for one LOVE both the apothecary set and the new Legion Champoin / Master of Signal sets but hate the Praetorian and the Standard Bearer. The Praetorian just has a goofy look on his face and the the amount of cloth on them doesn't suit my conversion needs at all.

The Master of Signal is just inspiring and a superb homage to it's heritage and the Legion Champion has so much potential and is very flexible since just a headswap and/or backpack swap can make the miniature look completely different and suitable for any legion (as soon as they start releasing conversion packs for the legions that is... I'm waiting for you Night Lords helmets).

I also enjoy both the Autocannons and the Heavy Bolters. They have a distinct "heavy" feel which I find some of the other heavy weapon designs to be lacking. I'm even pondering using a Heavy Bolter squadron even though I have absolutely no use for more anti-infantry firepower - that's how much I enjoy those guns.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm is the guy on the left here sporting a different type of Maximus helm?










I got 5 maximus models but I dunno what to do with them, I don't think they suit heavy weapons imo the mk II/III look awesome with them and I'm not so sure the support weapons worth it either, so I'm thinking of just adding them to the tactical squad I've done and turn it into a 20 man squad eventually.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

What is the champion doing? I'll possibly buy the model to use as a GK brotherhood champion, but is he supposed to be driving his sword in some lying enemy?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Oh those are shiny. I really dig the Volkite weapons too. Forge World really is giving us a lot of nice things for those Pre-Heresy and Heresy era armies. It looks like it's going to be increasingly hard to not want to build one of the Legions as time goes on.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

1) Salamanders paint scheme is awesome.

2) Awesome; Volkite: Counts as Plasma in 40k.

3) AUTOFUCKINGCANNONS. Je'like.

4) That Signals looks terrible. I hate that helmet. The characters in general are fairly average.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Going to get an autocannon squad and a flamer support squad and have them flank a 20 man squad of marines and dare anything non a marine to approach them lol


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm a huuuuge fan of the weapons.  The characters are solid, but the autocannons... magnificent. I've never been a huge fan of the shoulder fired variants, these, as have been said, have a certain weight to them that suits them well. Not sure as yet which variant of armour to equip with them though...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Oooh the Heavy Bolters are shiny. And the Autocannons... well, the autocannons are glorious.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

The master of signals is an exact replica of an old model.

AND I WANT IT!!!!


And secondly . Bugger! I bought my set of mkii assault marines last month.


No, wait, I need a minimum of ten. Early Christmas present for myself then!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yay! Volkites! Its about damn time FW! *orders three sets*

I quite like the Signals guy but the other one looks a little generic. Still, a good effort by FW overall.

Alice


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I am loving all of these, but please, what is the difference between the new MK II 'Crusade' pattern assault marines and the previous Mk2 assault marine kit?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Poses, bit more detail, weaponry is a bit more diverse like double side chain swords.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Legion Champion has potential Emperor's Champion written all over it.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Poses, bit more detail, weaponry is a bit more diverse like double side chain swords.


Ive got the original set and they have double sided chainswords...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah, well ignore that then


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I thought they were pretty much the same... I guess the main difference is one set is painted in the pictures


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

They actually have different Weaponry.

Take note of the write up for each set. The older set has Umbra Pattern Weapons and the newer has Phobos Pattern Weapons.

There seems to be no real difference apart from that and their names.

Alice


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the other main difference is the arm poses.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought so, methinks they are the same, just stuck on at different angles.

Alice


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got the original set, in fact I only got it two weeks ago and I'm still putting it together.

It only has two arm pairs and two leg sets.

This set has 4 different legs, different arms (the original has some right arms without studs around the wrist.) I think this set also includes grenades and different heads.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

MASTER OF SIGNALS !!!!!

Yes ! Glory of recognition at last !

( ex- RASigs for the uninformed btw )


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Love the Heavy Bolters and the Autocannons. 
The Volkite weapons look like old school plasma weapons if you ask me.

I haven't made up my mind about the characters yet, they look okay, but only okay, not great.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I've seen a couple of posts here saying the signal is a remake of a long OOP model, can anyone link to a pic of the old one? I can't remember it


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

awesome - finally good autocannons for my havocs...yumm


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Hmm is the guy on the left here sporting a different type of Maximus helm?


There are several varient mk4 helmets available,check my horus heresy section


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool, I didn't know thanks


----------

